# Any tips on using RCMA foundations?



## aziza (Sep 23, 2006)

Hello ladies!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I just received the KO and Shinto sampler palettes along with the foundation thinner that I ordered and I just wanted to ask some questions before I dive in. Each color is tiny and is only 1/10 oz. and it's supposed to cover 5-10 faces  but I'm looking at the little rectangle like "yeah...right." I'd _hate_ to waste the product and use too much. So here are my questions
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :

1. What is most effective when applying...sponges? foundation brushes? fingers? 
2. Can these colors be mixed easily? 
3. How do you use the foundation thinner? The site suggests applying some to a sponge, but what works best for you?

Any other suggestions on using the foundations would be appreciated
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Sep 23, 2006)

1. What is most effective when applying...sponges? foundation brushes? fingers? 
I find that using a wedge sponge works best. The foundation brush will leave texture marks in the finish, and it's too thick to apply evenly with fingers. At least that's been my experience. Powder is key to getting a long lasting setting for these foundations.
2. Can these colors be mixed easily? 
No, if you try to scrape any of these out of the pan, you will notice the texture is much thicker and more solid than most creme foundations. They just won't blend together very well. But honestly, with the 32 shades that are in those two pallettes, I've never found myself needing to mix. There was only one occasion where I didn't have a good match from those colors. It was an African lady, whose skin had a bluish undertone. It wasn't like any color I had encountered before then, or since. It's definately not a common skintone in my area.
3. How do you use the foundation thinner? The site suggests applying some to a sponge, but what works best for you?
I apply the thinner directly to the sponge, then swipe it out the pan. 

SOme other things I have noticed about RCMA... They work better when they are slightly warm. I have taken to setting mine near a warm windowsill, or leaving them in the trunk of my car for about an hour before I need to use them. Alternatively, I have also just patted them on the skin, then let the foundation warm to body temp. for a few minutes before blending. Either method works, but the first are a little faster if you know you are going to need to work quickly.

I generally get 8-12 uses per sample pan in the palette. My method is to use it first at full strength as a concealor, then use it diluted with the thinner over the rest of the face. I am pretty light handed with foundation, regardless of the product I'm using. If you tend to apply more heavily, you will get less use per color. When I run out of a color, I buy a full size pot, and just smoosh it up in the pan. It's much more handy than carrying all of those full size colors everywhere. 
My best advice is to practice using them many times before you try them out on a paying client. Since the texture is so different from most foundations, and the pigmentation is much more than usual, it might take a few tries to master it. I know that I tried about 4 different methods on my very patient friends before I found a method that produced a natural finish that I was happy with. If use too heavily, the skin will look a little to perfect (artificial) , and waxy.
It is worth the effort. I love the way these photograph so beautifully, and can still look believable in person at the same time. Those little slim palettes are so handy, and it definately beats carrying 20 or so other products around in your kit. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## aziza (Sep 24, 2006)

Thank you... you've helped immensely! I'm glad that I decided to purchase these palettes. I also have some MAC concealers but I'd doubt I'd need to use them. I'll print this out and stick it in my kit the next time I practice. Thanks again!


----------



## lara (Sep 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bluegrassbabe* 
_1. What is most effective when applying...sponges? foundation brushes? fingers? 
I find that using a wedge sponge works best. The foundation brush will leave texture marks in the finish, and it's too thick to apply evenly with fingers. At least that's been my experience. Powder is key to getting a long lasting setting for these foundations._

 
If you're getting streak marks in foundation when applying it with a brush, you're either loading the brush up with way too much product or you're scraping the brush too hard against the client's skin.

You only need a tiny amount of product on the tips of the bristles and lightly feather it on. Hard creme foundations go on best with a light hand.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Sep 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_If you're getting streak marks in foundation when applying it with a brush, you're either loading the brush up with way too much product or you're scraping the brush too hard against the client's skin.

You only need a tiny amount of product on the tips of the bristles and lightly feather it on. Hard creme foundations go on best with a light hand._

 
I generally do use a brush with foundations, with no problems. I just don't prefer the brush for RCMA. Even with little product and a light hand, it just doesn't look the way I want it to. The sponge delivers the best finish for me, and I don't mind not having another brush to clean, either


----------



## aziza (Sep 27, 2006)

I tried it with a brush first and the finish was slightly streaky (is it because it's a cream? that usually doesn't happen when I use liquids) but to combat that I just patted them out with a sponge. I had problems using the sponge by itself...probably because of their bad quality...I need to order some more online. Thanks for all your help again!


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Sep 27, 2006)

SumtingSweet said:
			
		

> I tried it with a brush first and the finish was slightly streaky (is it because it's a cream? that usually doesn't happen when I use liquids) QUOTE]
> I think it is because it's a hard cream. I don't have any issues with the softer creams, like studio tech, and the brushes. I use a non-latex wedge sponge, the brand name is Purecell. You can find them at Ulta beauty supply store, maybe even some drug stores. I think I saw them at Walgreens a while back.


----------



## aziza (Sep 28, 2006)

I was using some Essence of Beauty sponges that I got at CVS. When I squirted some of the thinner on the spone, pieces of started rolling off when I tried to apply the ftdn. It was so frustrating!


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Sep 29, 2006)

RCMA. I use it for my kit..It's a great foundation..but you have to develop a technique. I like Cinema Secrets soo much better..though.

Instructions for Using RCMA.

1. Scrape out a pea size amount and place it on the back of your hand or on your palette..

2. add some of the thinner to the foundation and work the foundation..your are warming it up and thinning it out.

3. Now take your brush (I don't use sponges) and pick up the foundation and add it around the face and to the middle.

4. Now start to spread the foundation..using upward strokes. 

INFORMATION: This is not a mac foundation..you will not get a full coverage heavy look by the foundation alone.. it is very light. DO NOT KEEP ADDING ON FOUNDATION.  Trust POWDER IS SOOO IMPORTANT. It will give that flawless coverage look. The powder really does seal the deal. 

5. Now it's time to conceal. Redness..bluish..etc....

6. Now powder..make sure you use a good powder. It must be professional grade as well. I use Ben Nye it's really good and pretty cheap. I also use the RCMA powder.

I learned the above technique from one of my mentors a working makeup artist here in LA. She makes $1500 a day. So trust she knows what she's talking about. However..I don't like RCMA because it takes sooo much time. I love Cinema Secrets, but they are out of stock for the past 3 months. SO I am getting soo much better at my RCMA technique.
Hope this helps.


----------



## aziza (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks you so much for your help! I was thinking about adding the thinner directly to the foundation. 

Wayyyy off topic: I would absolutely love to find a mentor and attend workshops and things of that nature but like I wrote in my PM...Tampa sucks. I'm thinking about heading to NYC next summer to pick the brains of some professionals. I'm aching to take some of Tobi Briton's classes. My father lives in Harlem so I'll be saving money on the high ass rent. Ah! We'll see what happens!


----------



## jewelnabq (Apr 23, 2015)

I have just started using this and so far I love it. I watched the RCMA You Tube video on how to apply and warm the foundation up. My question is do I need a primer with this foundation? Will it help it last a few more hours? If so, which do you recommend that works well with this foundation. My skin is normal, maybe slightly dry except for T zone.


----------

